# Setting up a business in Illinois



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

So I am finally getting ready to start up my business (sole-prop) as I've been waiting to get back to my full-time job. (I've been laid off 5 months and getting unemployment). I have read through many posts as to the how-tos in setting up but still am rather confused. So far I have gone to the IRS near my home and got the application for a business license. What other things do I need to do such as with the city and county and anything else I need to know? Is this something I can do on my own without legal help? Can I set up my business to start a week or so from now? I am trying to find another full-time job to compliment the screen-printing biz I am starting with health insurance (thats the only thing keeping me from going solely for the business venture) I am trying to get something I can work nights and have benefits. Anyway thats a little off topic but I'd appreciate any help, preferably a layout of the steps I need to take. Thanks. God bless all of you who are so willing to help out us newbies.
Jon


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I am also from illinois if you want to get started all you need is a tax id certificate which is free all you have to do is go to the illinois department of revenue website it'll take about 2 weeks to get it in the mail. now if you want to do something bigger like open a shop then you would have to get a business license which will be a process because you need to have the place inspected before you can open but my suggestion is to first get the tax id then go on from there.


----------



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

Do I need to do anything with the city and county governments? The guy at the local IRS office where I picked up an Illinois Business Registration Application said that I would have an id while I wait, within an hour. Is this all I would need then, or do I have to set up anything further. Sorry but I am confused. I have been led to believe there is more to it than this. I should also include I am working from home for now.
Jon


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

You will need to check with your city and county clerks office. I am outside the city, but did have to register with the county.

Usually you have to place a Doing Business Ad in a local paper, then take it to the County for them to give you everything.


----------



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a predicament. I am renting from my in-laws. We live outside city limits so I have to register with the county who says they need a street address and I have to run an ad in the paper for 3 weeks. Where I live is not zoned commercial although my neighbor runs a sign shop out of his house. The neighbors rallied against him and he got fined and now has to pay extra in taxes to run his business out of his house. If I run an ad, chances are it will be seen and if my address is disclosed I can get my in-laws in trouble. The business will be low-key and nobody will be coming in and out of my house. I can get a UPS box number but it is not in the same city I live in. The lady at the county clerks office (who was quite short and rude) stated when I mentioned a UPS box said they needed the address I would be doing business from. I am just getting started and can't jump into the instant overhead of a shop. Any advice from someone who's been through the same sort of thing?


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

The county and state do require a physical street address, but check with them on a home based business, those do not have to be zoned commercial necessarily.

I would not want to try and run a business with out the proper license though, espically if you have neen there askign about it and then do it anyway.


----------



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

I had asked them about a home-based business. What I am trying to avoid is publishing for all to see in the newspaper because otherwise nobody but the UPS guy would know. I do not intend to have customers coming to my house. I just want to see if I can get business built up enough to justify spending almost a grand on a shop.


----------



## aportis (Jun 13, 2007)

After hearing how others on this forum started out as a home business, my experience is different with living in Chicago. I completed all the nessary requirements; DBA publishing notice, filing for a State IBT# (sales tax), and obtaining a Federal TIN; then and only then was I able to complete a City of Chicago business license application. Only to be denied! I spoke with the business counselor concerning this denial and was told that for a home-based business - printing was not allowed from home residences and that I would need commercial space.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

aportis said:


> After hearing how others on this forum started out as a home business, my experience is different with living in Chicago. I completed all the nessary requirements; DBA publishing notice, filing for a State IBT# (sales tax), and obtaining a Federal TIN; then and only then was I able to complete a City of Chicago business license application. Only to be denied! I spoke with the business counselor concerning this denial and was told that for a home-based business - printing was not allowed from home residences and that I would need commercial space.


So what was the outcome did you ever open a commercial space or did you just give up?


----------



## topgun (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, good to see us Christians gettin busy. Firstly, can I say that "without faith, it is impossible to please God, and faith without works is dead!" so, not only push through for healing, "By His stripes we are healed" Is. 53, but also believe that you have the favor of God on you when you pray, and expect Him to lead you into all righteousness, in business and in your personal life, God loves you very much and you have been pre-destined for this time, read Ephesians and put it in the first person when you read it, that is, instead of reading "you" read it as "I". It may surprise you when the Word is recieved as personal instead of as corporate. why don't you sell your shirts on Ebay or at the local Christian shop, if they glorify Jesus, that is. God bless and remember, you have God's favor on your life and don't believe the devil when he says you are no good. God says that he has seated you in heanenly places in Christ Jesus. Believe God, not the devil.


----------



## topgun (Apr 27, 2008)

Oops! That is in heavenly places in Christ Jesus.


----------



## aportis (Jun 13, 2007)

mtmob said:


> So what was the outcome did you ever open a commercial space or did you just give up?


I started in sublimation printing as a hobby last year designing/printing for family, friends and church members. After determining that I offered a different type of service in my area where there is no other/known business and other potential customers (not-related to me) also wanted this personalization, I was ready to move forward by legalizing my business. "True", it was a big disappointment to be denied a city license, especially after I have spent so much time and money. But after listening to an excellent spiritual sermon (which picked me back up on my feet), I will not let this obstacle stop me from moving forward and will continue my search for (reasonably priced) commercial space. Hopefully without a dramatic increase in cost to customers.


----------



## honored 1 (May 24, 2008)

I'm a Christian too. Actually a minister looking to start his own silk screening business to compliment my other design work (christian comics, graphic& web design, etc.) I too live in illinois ( a 12 year chicago cop). I share many of your questions and am so happy to have found those with similiar concerns in my home state.


----------



## honored 1 (May 24, 2008)

mtmob said:


> So what was the outcome did you ever open a commercial space or did you just give up?


That's very informative as I also live in Chicago.


----------



## bythesea (Sep 9, 2008)

You guys need to check out irs.gov under the business section. A sole proprietor doesn't need to fill out any paper work what-so-ever. You can just start doing business out of your house under your SS#. Its like being an independent contractor for yourself. If you are going to be reselling products, then you need a reseller certificate and that can be obtained by your county registrar.

Also, check out sba.gov. There's a ton of helpfull information on that site. But in the long run, if you are a sole prop. you just keep records of money spent and money earned and put it on your taxes. Even if you have a general partnership, its done the same way as far as taxes go. However, with a general partnership you will need additional documentation since there are more than 1 person involved.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

honored 1 said:


> I'm a Christian too. Actually a minister looking to start his own silk screening business to compliment my other design work (christian comics, graphic& web design, etc.) I too live in illinois ( a 12 year chicago cop). I share many of your questions and am so happy to have found those with similiar concerns in my home state.


 
WOW a Chicago Cop I've Had my run ins with you guys a couple times....lol. But many many moons ago when i was a punk kid but trust me it was never serious I was just normal teenage Rebel......anyways There is a huge market in your field you just need to market it good. Because Ive never met a group of people that partied more than the cops and fire fighters they always got a good event going on...


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Honestly.....You really don't need to even go to the city clerk. Unless you're making 1000's of dollars?! It's really a waste of time & money. If your business does start making money, then by all means....Get a shop!!
I live in the city of Chicago, I've been printing shirts for about 9 months now and can honestly say i've made a "SMALL" profit.....But, It's not enough to warrant making any rash moves towards a business license and dealing with the city to begin with. Just make sure you're up to date with your electrical wiring & sockets!!! Plug each of your equipment on seperate breakers!!! Have good, safe equipment!!! Have "some" inventory (shirts, hats, mouse-pads, etc.) & Have Fun!!!! Remember....It's not a sprint, It's a marathon


----------



## honored 1 (May 24, 2008)

jumpman21 said:


> Remember....It's not a sprint, It's a marathon


 I like that! Words to remember, Well said, friend!


----------



## honored 1 (May 24, 2008)

mtmob said:


> WOW a Chicago Cop I've Had my run ins with you guys a couple times....lol. But many many moons ago when i was a punk kid but trust me it was never serious I was just normal teenage Rebel......anyways There is a huge market in your field you just need to market it good. Because Ive never met a group of people that partied more than the cops and fire fighters they always got a good event going on...


I'm one of the good ones I'd like to think. Heck b4 I was a cop I too had my share of run-ins. Now as a cop I STILL have my share of run-ins only difference is I can speak my mind without fear of being locked up!! But you're right. because there's always something going on, I have a good opportunity to get some business goin'.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

honored 1 said:


> I'm one of the good ones I'd like to think. Heck b4 I was a cop I too had my share of run-ins. Now as a cop I STILL have my share of run-ins only difference is I can speak my mind without fear of being locked up!! But you're right. because there's always something going on, I have a good opportunity to get some business goin'.


If you dont mind my asking what district do you work? I grew up in the 13th and 14th District. and I know youve heard stories about that area.


----------



## honored 1 (May 24, 2008)

mtmob said:


> If you dont mind my asking what district do you work? I grew up in the 13th and 14th District. and I know youve heard stories about that area.


I work in the 2nd district & have for the past 4 yrs. B4 that I worked in the Robert Taylor & Altgeld Gardens projects for 3 yrs. & b4 that I was in the Gresham community (right next to Inglewood) for 6 yrs. Mostly in the rough areas my entire 12 yr career. But I'm gettin older & really tired of seeing the worst mankind has to offer on a nightly basis. I'm hoping to get this t-shirt thing goin along with my graphic design, comic, animation & design stuff in hopes of a transition.


----------

